# Inactive personal/campaign forums have been closed



## Piratecat (Nov 29, 2010)

We have a few inactive subforums for personal campaigns. I've closed any that have shown no activity in the past year. Please feel free to ping me with any questions.

This also meant that if you tried to _ignore _someone and couldn't, because they moderated a subforum, try again!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Nov 30, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> Please feel free to ping me with any questions.



Why is the sky blue?


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 30, 2010)

Because God is dead, and that's the color of his blood.

Next?


----------



## surfarcher (Nov 30, 2010)

What's that weird rash you have and did the cream from the doctor's help?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 30, 2010)

Where do babies come from?


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Nov 30, 2010)

Have you seen my car keys anywhere?


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 30, 2010)

surfarcher said:


> What's that weird rash you have and did the cream from the doctor's help?



Leprosy picked up from an ill-advised armadillo fetish in my youth. It's communicable through keyboards, but your fingertips shouldn't start going numb for a few weeks.



LightPhoenix said:


> Where do babies come from?



As far as you're concerned, the most important one came from your mom.



the_orc_within said:


> Have you seen my car keys anywhere?



Under the cat. Ole' furbutt is sitting on them. Awkward; they're going to smell like cat tuchus for a little while.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Nov 30, 2010)

Where's the Higgs bosun?


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 30, 2010)

Infiniti2000 said:


> Where's the Higgs bosun?



The more formal spelling is "Higgs Boatswain." It's serving with the other warrant officers on the HMS Higgs, just south of the Orkneys.


----------



## BSF (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh man, I totally missed this.  I checked in early November to be sure the forum was still there and then didn't download the threads I wanted to move to the campaign archive site.  Is there any chance to grab some of that stuff now?  I was hoping to archive one of those campaigns to my site this long weekend.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Dec 31, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> This also meant that if you tried to _ignore _someone and couldn't, because they moderated a subforum, try again!




Hmm, did not close a certain one.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 31, 2010)

Dice4Hire said:


> Hmm, did not close a certain one.



PM me, if you would.

[MENTION=13098]BSF[/MENTION], they aren't nuked, just closed and invisible. Which was yours? I'll temporarily reopen it. I've removed you as moderator, but you should still be able to get at threads if you need them; tell me if you can't.


----------



## BSF (Dec 31, 2010)

Mine was City of Greerson, if I remember correctly, the old forum number was 146. But forum numbers have been gone for a while now, so that probably doesn't help much.


----------



## Cyronax (Jan 2, 2011)

What is a Grassy Knoll?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 2, 2011)

BSF said:


> Oh man, I totally missed this.  I checked in early November to be sure the forum was still there and then didn't download the threads I wanted to move to the campaign archive site.  Is there any chance to grab some of that stuff now?  I was hoping to archive one of those campaigns to my site this long weekend.



[MENTION=13098]BSF[/MENTION], this link should always get you to your closed forum.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/seekers-legend/?pp=50&daysprune=-1

You should archive the stuff that's too good to lose, but I don't think it's going anywhere any time soon. It's just inactive, closed to new posts, and only reachable via the url.


----------



## BSF (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks!
I'm about halfway through the threads.  I think the rest are going to have to wait a day or two.  I need to get some sleep.


----------



## BSF (Jan 11, 2011)

OK, I think I finished getting everything downloaded.  It took longer than expected due to a lack of free time.  Fortunately, there weren't that many threads.  It just takes a bit to make sure none of them have details I don't want to lose.  

Thanks!


----------

